# My Collection as of 7-22-08



## SparklingMissy (Jul 22, 2008)

Regular eyeshadows! I keep them in quads because i like seeing them. I wish they made a clear covered 15 pan palette! Oh and some empty quads....






LE/DC pre-made quads and palettes.......






Mineralized eyeshadows........






My small but growing stila eyeshadow obsession......i LOVE stila!!!!







Where I keep all of that!!!!


**************************************************  ************************






Shadesticks.....






Pigments and pressed pigments......If anyone ever wants to split pigment jars with me let me know......i usually just need 30% 







Paintpots.....






Eyeliners..........






My 3 holy grail lash products..................






Liquidlast liners and fluidline......






Face products........






Where all of that ^ is kept.......


**************************************************  ********





MAC Blush palettes......






MSF's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *see stereo rose hehe*






Color Forms and Mineralized blushes......






Loose Beauty powders and pearlizers......






My holy grail blushie.....i use this with a 188 as a base for blush everyday! love it






Nars






Stila & Bobbie Brown.....






Smashbox






Where all of that ^ is kept.....


**************************************************  *****






Lip Products (small) not that big of a lip person!







Where that ^ is kept with a few of my backups and face wipes.....

*******************************************






The whole shabang.................


**************************************************  ********





This is whats in my daily makeup bag, besides things i use for the day .....


**************************************************  ************





MAC Nailpolishes <3

**************************************************  ****






Shipping supplys, backups & items for sale!!!!!



Thats it......thanks xoxo


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2008)

AMAZING collection! wow


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW! how long have you been collecting?


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Collection!!!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jul 23, 2008)

lovely collectionn <3


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## AmandDUR (Jul 24, 2008)

ooh! thanks for showing us your goodies.

i like the quad idea! where can you get those puppies empty?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 25, 2008)

wow awsome collection <3


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 25, 2008)

Im glad to see im not the only one who loves Mac nailpolishes haha... they rock! Also I see a Hello Kitty... SWEET!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 26, 2008)

wow!
thnXx for sharing


----------



## SparklingMissy (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_WOW! how long have you been collecting?_

 
Since August 07


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 29, 2008)

great collection


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 29, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 30, 2008)

u're cllections are very organized,hope they'll grow more & update pics please. Love ur white vanity dear


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy Moly... the Smashbox blush with the heart & cross bones-- which collection did that come out with?!  It's so cute!

**8/7/08 Update: Nevermind.. I figured out what it was.  Tokidoki collection from last year. Too bad I missed it.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, I'm just like you, I wish they made a clear 15-well palette.
I love to keep them in quads too


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

i've been looking for those metal storage drawer things forever! could you please tell me where you purchased them? thanks !<3


----------



## myfrienddiana (Aug 11, 2008)

i think you'll be glad to hear that i read a few days ago on the MAC livejournal community that someone spoke to their MA, and there will be infact clear top palettes!


----------



## rt66chix (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myfrienddiana* 

 
_i think you'll be glad to hear that i read a few days ago on the MAC livejournal community that someone spoke to their MA, and there will be infact clear top palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Its true! They're gonna start them out in the Pro stores and roll em on down to the regular MAC stores after that.


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome collection


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Aug 13, 2008)

amazing!! in just a short amount of time too. i'm so envious.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 24, 2008)

I just absolutly adore your vanity/dressing table!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 24, 2008)

Whoa, amazing collection!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_I just absolutly adore your vanity/dressing table!_

 
Me too. So much.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 28, 2008)

Great collection! And I love the dressing table...do you remember where your got it from?


----------



## Sophie040 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, awesome collection!


----------



## User49 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovely collection! That's the most nail polishes I've seen in one! I love all your eyeshadow quads. I've heard they are going to be brining out clear 15 pan pallettes... xx


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

lovely collection!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I really like your collection, especially your e/s quads


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 9, 2008)

I love your dresser and how neat everything is.


----------



## frankenstain (Nov 12, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I want your vanity SO bad, its lovely!


----------

